

16 of the best new ideas in UI - papermashea
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671459/16-of-the-years-best-ideas-in-ui-design#1
From FastCo.Design comes a list of the most exciting new ideas in UI.
======
redmattred
I like how the banner ad fixed to the bottom of this blocks the captions on
the best new UI ideas...

